

From 0 to $7000 worth of clients even before launch - jitnut
http://raas.co/blog/how-we-acquired-clients-worth-7000-even-before-launch-using-betalist/

======
gedrap
Looks interesting, just a couple of notes.

1) 'Why responsive' section is below the fold (1366x768). I checked, just
email field, closed. Re-opened again as I started writing this and noticed a
little icon saying there is something below. I guess not many user will notice
that :)

2) Tell more about how it's done! Is it that I just upload the source and it
runs some magic, or you will review manually and return back in a week? As
it's something new (at least for me), I am a bit confused. But maybe
explanation would be confusing for users? But maybe then people who would sign
up convert better since they were not mistaken? Sounds like an interesting A/B
opportunity for me.

3) Sorry if it's disillusional but they are not clients yet, if they haven't
paid you yet ;) typing in my email in an input saying that it starts from $299
is much much easier then actually paying $299.

~~~
jitnut
Also as a developer do you find such service useful? Would love to hear your
thoughts.

~~~
gedrap
Personally, I stick to bootstrap + customizations which does the job most of
the time. Because I work on internal tools most of the time, so it's all kept
simple. So I am not really your target audience :) but if I was considering
such a service, I would be keen to known how you do it before starting.

